# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] IN-DEPTH Crafting Guide

## Doctah Doom

Hey guys! Here's a guide that I've found on reddit; it was very helpful to me, so I'm sure someone else could get some use from it.

*It's important to note that I DID NOT CREATE THIS GUIDE* - all credit goes to the original creator/owner.

The images I posted were not working; here's the file with a virus scan.

Guide

VirusTotal

*Again, please note that this guide was NOT created by me and that all credits go to its original creator.*


Happy Hunting, fellas  :Cool:

----------


## Xel

Your images are not showing, you might want to use imgur or ask a mod to approve your attachments.

----------


## Gazzooks

all images after downloading or viewing are too small to view clearly

----------


## Doctah Doom

I've revised the main post with the file and Virus scan

----------


## Gazzooks

Thank you thats perfect, appreciated

----------


## Doctah Doom

Cheers! hope it helps  :Smile:

----------

